# Mkiv rear pad mystery



## nickr1506 (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm having the same issue a few others are having with no answer. New rear pads seem to be stuck on the new rear rotors. Anyone ever figure out what it is?


----------



## stratocaster (Jul 13, 2004)

What do you mean by stuck? Be a little more specific.


----------



## nickr1506 (Jul 17, 2009)

It seems like the pad is constantly touching the rotor, I've seen like 5 other posts claiming the same thing with no clear answer?


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Are the pads wearing out prematurely, or making noise?


----------



## Jpdiesel (Apr 17, 2006)

I recently bought a 2003 Jetta wagon with grabby brakes( the brakes would grab hard with any pressure on the brake pedal). a check of the rear rotor temperature, with a Digital IR thermometer after cruising on the highway and coasting to a stop, showed the back rotors 50º higher than the front. Therefor the brakes were dragging. 
After a lot of looking, I found that the recall replacement brake light switch(green switch) had been installed improperly and was holding the brake pedal off its stop. 

To fix it I removed the switch and reinstalled it. On testing the brakes did not grab and the rear rotor temp matched the fronts.

To remove the switch, 
1. push brake pedal down 
2. push plunger all the way in and hold
3. turn switch body counter clockwise and pull out.

To install correctly
1. Push brake pedal down 
2. insert switch into bracket 
3. hold switch body firmly against bracket 
4. Pull brake pedal firmly up against its stop.
5. Twist switch body clockwise approx. 45º

Let us know if this helps.


----------



## nickr1506 (Jul 17, 2009)

Well today I took it apart again and put it back all together. Still no luck. I tried undoing the e brake, still does it and even used a newer caliper carrier from a different car and still no luck. Totally confused.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

The pads will touch the rotor normally, but they shouldn't prevent the wheel from being rotated by hand with wheel off the ground. You may have sticking calipers (which I've never seen, but poss) or something wrong at master cylinder. Can you rotate the front wheels? If it was a master cylinder problem, I would think the issue would manifest at the opposite side front wheel as well.


----------



## stratocaster (Jul 13, 2004)

I doubt the master cylinder is the culprit in this case, mainly because the problem is limited to the rear calipers. There are really only a few things that would cause the problem you're having:

1. The park brake is adjusted too tight, causing the rear brakes to stay partially applied even when the PB lever is all the way down. You can check this by raising both rear wheels off the ground at the same time (preferably onto jack stands). Each wheel should spin fairly easily, but have just enough brake drag to stop it after about one rotation. If the wheels won't turn without force, you may need to adjust the park brake. I would try it either way, just for the hell of it.

2. Both calipers are seized up--caused by rust on the piston, the pins or both. Its not very likely that they would both do this at the same time, but its not impossible. The pins need to be properly lubed with grease, and the dust boots need to be intact so that dirt and moisture doesn't get in and cause rust. As for the pistons, check the seals on each one for cracks and/or tears that could have the same previously mentioned affect. To check their movement, take off each caliper and push them back into the caliper while rotating clockwise with the special tool. DO NOT try to push them straight back without turning them or you can seriously damage them. If they move fairly easily, you they are obviously not seized up.

3. The pads are installed wrong or wedged into place so tight that they can't move freely. This doesn't happen too often on cars that don't use the thin metal tabs on the tracks, so I doubt this is the problem, but it never hurts to check.

4. A bad ABS module (Usually throws an ABS light)

5. Dirt/Crap clogging up the lines somewhere--in the master cylinder, ABS module or brake lines

6. A leak or kink in one of the brake lines. If you had a leak, obviously you would've probably noticed fluid all over under your car by now.


----------



## misternoob (Oct 25, 2009)

Where is my fmic nick ross.


----------

